# Need IEEE username and password



## jayavardhanarao (Sep 7, 2010)

I am an M.Tech student. I am in second year in which i have to do project work so i have to submit my abstract in these 15 days and i also have to publish one international journal. So i want to study some papers in various areas so i need IEEE user name and password if any one have that please send to my mail.

jayavardhanarao@hotmail.com


----------

